# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  GPGeMMC v1.29 World's 1st Added ISP Sony C1205 L & World's 1st ISP HTC ONE XL Enjoy !

## mohamed73

*!! Special FUB Update !! 
What's New ?*  *Added Support of These Phones For ISP*  *World's 1st Sony C2105 L World's 1st HTC One XL(PJ83500)*  *Samsung N9005*  *Very Special Thanks to !!~dr_mpmmc~!! * *Join us @ Facebook*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Join us @ Twitter* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Update History*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *SuccessFully Repaired Phones*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New GPG Shop*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

